# another problem



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

What year? Second gens make a light whistle.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I have a 16, gen 2. I know and hear the whistle. I don't think it sounds like a wheel bearing, as it was not a constant noise, it was wherrrn, wherrn, wherrn, and so on. It sounded almost like a wheel turning and making a noise at a certain point in the rotation, and it was about a 1/2 second to a full second between the noise.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Probably something in the serpentine path by the description. Mine (and the 3 others I've driven) chirps a little bit with the A/C compressor on, but only at certain outside temps/maybe fan settings.


----------

